# Bamboo scaffold



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Apparently safe

http://www.oobject.com/category/16-impressive-examples-of-bamboo-scaffolding/


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I like it.Light weight= good


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Some pretty impressive pics. As John said light weight. Green tools.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

pretty cool. I wonder how much the installers get paid...


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

The first picture with the skyscrapers is the best. They don't skimp on safety nets, there is one every SIX stories!

That means you never have to fall more than 6 stories before being caught by a safety net!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> The first picture with the skyscrapers is the best. They don't skimp on safety nets, there is one every SIX stories!
> 
> That means you never have to fall more than 6 stories before being caught by a safety net!



LC,

Ahhhh, I don't believe that is to ARREST a fall to save the stumble bum, but in reality so he don't kill too many others and/or wipe out the staging.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

That there stuff absolutely boggles the mind !:blink: It looks like the sheer weight of it would make it all fall down .


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> pretty cool. I wonder how much the installers get paid...


 
Not enough:blink:


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

Bamboo is the greatest.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

When I was 13 I went to school in Taipai, Taiwan. They were building high-rises using nothing but bamboo and bamboo strips for strapping them together. Amazing to watch.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

getting hit in the head would be the least of my concerns.

lol only one guy with a hardhat anyway


----------

